# bluejay_el's PCD Experience



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

My PCD experience is probably the same with others so I'm just going to point out other stuff worth mentioning

*PRE PCD*

*You can request PC to move your deliver at an earlier date if your car is expected to arrive earlier than anticipated*
One week after ordering the car, I decided to avail for the Performance Center Delivery and called my CA. With the car expected to arrive mid October, the earliest date I could book was on November 4th, Monday. We initially settled for the Friday of that week, November 8th. Few weeks later, I noticed that the car was built one week ahead of schedule, the wait at Bremerhaven was just 4 days and the car was now expected to arrive in the country on September 21st. I emailed the Performance Center to check if I can move my delivery to an earlier date and based on the situation, they approved it. We settled for Oct 17th, Thursday (all Fridays prior to my original delivery date have been book), three weeks earlier than the original schedule.

*If you plan on extending your stay at Marriott, you can avail for the "BMW American Delivery Rate"*
I decided to spend an extra night after the delivery. I had to call Marriott and avail for the BMW American Delivery. They gave me a confirmation number for my two night stay which I had to forward to the Performance Center. The confirmation number ensure that I am staying at the same room for two nights but I will only be billed for the second night. It includes another in-house alcoholic drink and another breakfast buffet.

*Marriott Service and Staff are great!*
From the pick up to the dinner to the breakfast to other concierge service, you can tell they've been doing it for a long time! Oh, did and I mention the dinner? I got the "food for the soul" salad, Chateaubriand, and Creme Brulee...that was a very good dinner!

*If you plan to actively participate, eat a light breakfast!*
I came all by myself. I didn't have to switch place with someone else (except for the traction control test). And the wives usually stay clear most of the time and 'documents' how their husband performs from a good distance. There were times I felt the need to 'regroup'....just like riding a roller coaster . Taking a light breakfast is not a bad idea, afterall...

*DAY OF PCD*

*...Lunch at the Performance Center is great!*
Good variety of entrees and deserts to choose from, and its on the house.It's great specially if the road exercises worked on your appetite

*Performance Driving School staff are great!*
But from reading other's posts, I guess you already know that

*Depending on what you're getting, you get to ride various BMW vehicles*
Here's what I had...
X5 Shuttle pick up
X1 on Break test 
336i Dynamic Stability Control
M3 coupe on hot lap
X3 Offroading course
760i for other concierge service

_The video's doesn't give enough justice to the actual experience_


























*Take advantage of the Performance Center gift shop*
Items with "Performance Center Driving School" badge is only available in their gift shop, nowhere else, not even in the internet...unless somebody sells on ebay.










*Delivery was very detailed*
I think since they do a limited number of delivery per day, you have a good time in the afternoon to have a detailed delivery, which is really good for first time BMW owners. I think mine took over 2 hours. That includes tons of photo ops. LOL. Moreover, driving your car off their delivery bay is pretty awesome!!!

Pics




























*POST PCD*

*If you want paint protection film installed on your way home, go to Extreme Colors of Greenville!*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730545

*Take some time to drive at Blue Ridge Parkway*
I was surprised that there wasn't much traffic on the road. The winding roads, bridges and tunnels, great cliff views, assortment of fall foliage, lots of view decks, it's really worth checking out!

_Again, the videos doesn't give enough justice to the actual experience _

































































All in all, it was a great experience and I cant thank enough all people in this forum who had convinced me to take the PCD and gave me great advices! You know who you are! :beerchug:

Cant wait for m next PCD! :thumbup:


----------



## seoulchild79 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks for the write up. Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## AEC (Jan 19, 2003)

Nice post! I'll be there to pick up my car in less than 2 weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats on your new Ultimate driving machine and thank you for the detailed report.

Q: did you use a Go Pro ? And how did you mount the camera ? What beaker did you use ?

Thank you


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

dencoop said:


> Congrats on your new Ultimate driving machine and thank you for the detailed report.
> 
> Q: did you use a Go Pro ? And how did you mount the camera ? What beaker did you use ?
> 
> Thank you


I have a Contour Roam2. It was mounted on this CruiseCam Short Bar Headrest Camera Mount


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> My PCD experience is probably the same with others so I'm just going to point out other stuff worth mentioning
> 
> *PRE PCD*
> 
> ...


Blujay,

Great write up. I am scheduled for a ED on 12/14 with PCD to follow. One question, what number/e-mail did you use to contact the PCD directly? Like to have it if my situation is similar.

Thanks


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

mrjoed2 said:


> Blujay,
> 
> Great write up. I am scheduled for a ED on 12/14 with PCD to follow. One question, what number/e-mail did you use to contact the PCD directly? Like to have it if my situation is similar.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks! For general questions, their contact number is 888-345-4BMW.

Once your CA has already done his paperwork to the point that the Performance Center has given you a schedule, then you can email them [email protected] for any concern regarding your delivery. Better not to email them if they don't even have your information in their file. I strongly advise to keep your CA in the loop for any scheduling concerns.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

bluejay_el said:


> Thanks! For general questions, their contact number is 888-345-4BMW.
> 
> Once your CA has already done his paperwork to the point that the Performance Center has given you a schedule, then you can email them [email protected] for any concern regarding your delivery. Better not to email them if they don't even have your information in their file. I strongly advise to keep your CA in the loop for any scheduling concerns.


Thanks for the info !

Joe


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

mrjoed2 said:


> Thanks for the info !
> 
> Joe


NP. Have fun on your ED and PCD!


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great write-up and videos! I was told the factory tour is currently unavailable because of renovations (or reconfiguration for new/more models). I assume PCD is still worth it without this part of the experience?


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

BMWBig6 said:


> Great write-up and videos! I was told the factory tour is currently unavailable because of renovations (or reconfiguration for new/more models). I assume PCD is still worth it without this part of the experience?


Yes. The factory tour is about 1hr: 40 minutes. There's a whole other six hours of DRIVING that makes PCD worth it.



- V


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

That is interesting about changing the PCD date. I think my car is going to be here long before my PCD date, so I may look into that. Although I already have plane tickets for the original date.


----------



## bluejay_el (Aug 12, 2013)

BMWBig6 said:


> Great write-up and videos! I was told the factory tour is currently unavailable because of renovations (or reconfiguration for new/more models). I assume PCD is still worth it without this part of the experience?


Interesting. when I took delivery last year, the factory tour was not available due to their preparation for the 2014 models and that it should resume by summer this year.

Anyway, I didnt care that much for the factory tour compared to the rest of the itinerary. I would probably have cared a little bit more if they were building X1s there. So yeah, PCD is worth it regardless of the factory tour. Also they should give you a voucher for the factory tour once it reopens


----------

